# Ipod Adapter



## fosterp51 (May 26, 2008)

I just bought an 08 Eos and have the ipod adapter in the center console. Does anyone know how to navigated through songs using the stereo because I just hit next song a million times before I find one I like. Is there anyone way to set up my ipod so it isn't just all my songs in random order?


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Ipod Adapter (fosterp51)*

story of my EOS life. hitting the "next track" button to go through the "shuffle songs" playlist.
there's no way to navigate using the ipod adapter that I've found.
collosal waste of $ if you ask me.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dangray (Jun 4, 2008)

I made 5 playlists in iTunes, named CD1 thru CD5 and CD6 is all songs. Copy your music in the different folders as you like. Then your EOS will play each of the playlists, in order they show in the playlist in iTunes. I shuffled my songs by sorting them by name.


----------



## MarkAlan (Jun 23, 2006)

If you want the individual playlists you create to 'shuffle', turn the stereo's MIX function on.


----------



## dpawson (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (MarkAlan)*

So for those of you who got an iPod adapter in the '08 model...
1) Anyone know if it is the same adapter that was in the '07?
2) The '07 at any rate came with a bunch of plastic adapters to hold various types of iPods. When I first got mine, it took a bit of work to get an adatper that would properly fit a 2nd generation Nano. Since then, through various weird circumstances, I've come to own a 3rd generation Nano and an iPod Touch. I'm wondering if the '08 perhaps comes with adapters that fit one or both of these iPod models. Anyone know?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (dpawson)*

The adaptor is identical. Don't know about support brackets for later model IPods...


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

I just installed a factory spec adapter last night. A couple of observations.
1. The new iPhone 3G won't charge. Does charge with my wifes 1G iPhone though.
2. After plugging it in, the phone screen goes all white and displays "Ipod Adapter" and you lose all ability to change tracks, or even see what's playing on the phone screen.
3. It appears to bypass the glove box input jack, as I can not longer get the head unit to switch over to recongize the input. Instead it displays the CD info as those of you who have used it know, it is a quasi representation of the playlists.
4. There's quite a bit of delay when changing play lists. Not sure why but it is annoying, especially since the current tune keeps playing until it figures out what to do. So you are never quite sure you fully depressed the button, ie, very high latency in UI feedback.
5. You CAN change tracks using the tuning knob in addition to the seek up/down.
6. Volume on the 3G is much lower than the 1G. Not sure why. I have fiddled with both phone settings (limit volume, etc) to no avail and no conclusion on why they are drastically different.
So after all this, I did a bit of searching in the other VW forums and see there are quite a few aftermarket choices which rectify many of these problems. Enfig, in particular, carries at least 3 manufacturers with variations in how they work in conjuntion with the CD changer/ SAT Radio capabilities. A couple even have better text display of track info, although I am not certain this can be had while also using Sta Radio, and some you can fine tune volume control specifically for the iPod input.
I hope to get a different one soon, but apparently the charging issue is something that needs to be updated for the latest iPhone. Something about no longer supporting firewire charging. I have seen some posts and it appears it is fixable, but as of yet, none of the manufacturers have gotten product to market for this change.
Will update when I have more info.
PS - A lot of the aftermarket choices are cheaper than the factory unit too, so if you are a DIYer, you may want to consider this when choosing your options. Just make sure you do some homework first to make sure you prefer the hassle of aftermarket as the configurations seem to be quite varied. There's also one step in the process of the changeover that is not well documented, at least in the factory manual. I was about to give up on it, when finally I fgured out how to get it working. Has to do with pulling the brown wire from the factory harness. Some others have run into this as well and there are some tips for it if you search. I'd try to describe, but witout a picture of the harness, it is hard to explain.


_Modified by jgermuga at 11:49 AM 8-5-2008_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

I'll hopefully provide an update on what the RNS510 offers for a 2007 MY EOS before the end of year..


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

I have the center console ipod adapter and I recently got the iPhone 3G.I noticed the same thing about not charging. Also another thing is the iPhone 3G won't fit down into the slot at all. It is too wide. 
The only reason I was able to connect it at all was because I had bought a cable dock extender for my 80 gig ipod last year. ( I had it in one of those evo skins and didn't want to pull it out of there all the time.)


----------

